# Eclipse Rinzo - Schema muss mit DOCTYPE "root" übereinstimmen



## Phoenixz (13. Apr 2014)

Hallo,

ich lerne seit kurzem XML und habe mir dazu das Buch "XML - Extensible Markup Language von Anfang an" besorgt. Nun bin ich beim Thema Schemas angekommen und wollte mal meine beiden ersten Dokumente mit Hilfe von Eclipse und dem "Rinzo" Plugin erstellen.
Hier das Dokument:
[XML]<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!-- Aufg14.xml -->
<film xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.cinema.de Aufg14.xsd" xmlns="http://www.cinema.de"
	xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
	<titel>Herr der Ringe</titel>
	<spieldauer>PT171M</spieldauer>
</film>[/XML]
Ich soll dazu das passende Schema erstellen(auch als Lösung im Buch):
[XML]<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!-- Aufg14.xsd -->
<xsd:schema xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"
	targetNamespace="http://www.cinema.de"
	xmlns="http://www.cinema.de">
	<xsd:element name="titel" type ="xsd:string"/>
	<xsd:element name ="spieldauer" type ="xsd:duration"/>
	<xsd:element name="film">
		<xsd:complexType>
			<xsd:sequence>
				<xsd:element ref="titel"/>
				<xsd:element ref="spieldauer"/>
			</xsd:sequence>
		</xsd:complexType>
	</xsd:element>
</xsd:schema>
	[/XML]
Jedoch markiert er bei mir die Zeilen 3-5 rot mit der Fehlermeldung: 
_"Multiple markers at this line: 
-schema" muss mit DOCTYPE-Root "null" übereinstimmen
-Dokument ist ungültig. Keine Grammatik gefunden."_

Auch wenn ich es per automatischer Erzeugung eines .xsd Schema erstelle, markiert er mir diese Zeilen. Muss ich noch etwas einstellen?


----------

